# PIG EATING PYTHON



## scotchbo (Aug 31, 2006)

* Hey all while i was looking on the net bored out my brain at work i stumbled across a snake that eat's pig's an i dont mean piglet's these pigs are pretty pig as you can see in the pic's to follow.
What a huge python lol*


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 31, 2006)

that is cool  well done to it i say


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 31, 2006)

Gotto love Retics  

I thought i was going to see a pig eating a snake


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 31, 2006)

Here is a another pic i left out oops


----------



## mitchyj (Aug 31, 2006)

jseus


----------



## tyrone (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeh that was on here a while back.....


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 31, 2006)

i could'nt believe it when i saw it so i thought bugger it ill just post it anyway lol


----------



## krusty (Aug 31, 2006)

go the retics.


----------



## MURRAY (Aug 31, 2006)

Good times!!


----------



## popeye (Aug 31, 2006)

any idea how big it is , the retic not the pig.


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

hehe, hope my olive makes that snake look small and eats bigger prey than that. But very nice pictures to see. So impressive so see that.


----------



## snakeeyes (Aug 31, 2006)

OMG is all i can say


----------



## popeye (Aug 31, 2006)

Revdan ,got any olive pics.


----------



## snakegal (Aug 31, 2006)

does anyone know where the pics of a snake eating a wallaby can be found. Posted around a month ago I think.


----------



## snakegal (Aug 31, 2006)

Does anyone know where the pics of a snake eating a wallaby can be found? Posted around a month ago I think.


----------



## tan (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index....=viewtopic&amp;t=22588&amp;highlight=feed+run

Here you go Snakegal :wink:


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 31, 2006)

You thinnk that is bad watch this video guy's it's worse then a snake eating a pig this one eat's a hippo and spit's it back out again

http://www.dailysixer.com/snakehip.shtml


----------



## tan (Aug 31, 2006)

what were they doing to that poor snake, were they trying to get it to regurgitate on purpose??? disturbed :shock: thanks for the feed scotchbo, and the pig one is pretty impressive to! Love it! :wink:


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 31, 2006)

I was reading a short article about the video and it said the snake actually escaped out of it's enclosure and they lost it for 2 week's they then noticed a baby hippo missing the first week and then the second week they found the snake eating the second baby hippo this time it ate it during the day so they caught it and forced it to regurge the hippo back out again


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 31, 2006)

I wouldnt be surprised if the snake died shortly after have to regurge that back uo again poor bugger


----------



## tan (Aug 31, 2006)

how does a snake that size manage to escape. :? Poor thing :cry:


----------



## codeth (Aug 31, 2006)

hehe good choice on meal though, rather some ham than rat anyday


----------



## basketcase (Aug 31, 2006)

i was expecting to see a pig eating a python, im disappointed


----------



## tyrone (Aug 31, 2006)

RevDaniel said:


> hehe, hope my olive makes that snake look small and eats bigger prey than that. But very nice pictures to see. So impressive so see that.



Yep ur olive will deffinatly dwarf that snake :roll:


----------



## tyrone (Aug 31, 2006)

scotchbo said:


> I was reading a short article about the video and it said the snake actually escaped out of it's enclosure and they lost it for 2 week's they then noticed a baby hippo missing the first week and then the second week they found the snake eating the second baby hippo this time it ate it during the day so they caught it and forced it to regurge the hippo back out again




Ur full of urself ............... Either ur laying it down for the newbies or u believe some [Censored] written by someone with a very good imagination


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 31, 2006)

I wonder who was game enough to take it in there and wiggle it in front of the retic :shock:


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 31, 2006)

tyrone said:


> scotchbo said:
> 
> 
> > I was reading a short article about the video and it said the snake actually escaped out of it's enclosure and they lost it for 2 week's they then noticed a baby hippo missing the first week and then the second week they found the snake eating the second baby hippo this time it ate it during the day so they caught it and forced it to regurge the hippo back out again
> ...




Lighten up tyrone. How do you know its ****? For all we know it may be true. Pull your head back in, seems like all you do is try and shoot people down.


----------



## tyrone (Aug 31, 2006)

craig.a.c said:


> Lighten up tyrone. How do you know its [CENSORED]? For all we know it may be true. Pull your head back in, seems like all you do is try and shoot people down.




Aaaaahhh u got it in one :wink:


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not sure if this has been posted before or how legit it is, but it was apparently taken in the Kimberly's somewhere.


----------



## tan (Aug 31, 2006)

i have heard of this pic getting around but was yet to see it, thanks junglepython2, what is that it has hold of


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like a young cow to me, well not too young


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Correction it seems to big a mighty big roo


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 2, 2006)

> I was reading a short article about the video and it said the snake actually escaped out of it's enclosure and they lost it for 2 week's they then noticed a baby hippo missing the first week and then the second week they found the snake eating the second baby hippo this time it ate it during the day so they caught it and forced it to regurge the hippo back out again


How could a snake eat a baby hippo and then chow a second one the next week?
Look at the head, it's a Tapir


----------

